# Patty Mixers



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I know of at least 2 people here on this board that mixes their own patties, hopefully one you will respond. With the Kushlan I make around 160 lbs batches. Would like to double this. You can always pm me. 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

lol not too much interest here, 
i have a small cement mixer i can do about 130 lbs in a batch so that is not much help for ya. probably be looking for something bigger this fall i heard the cement mixers were nicer than the mortor mixer but i have never used one.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

You could always get a second one.

Jean-Marc


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What is your formula.? Might try to make some.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I make my own. I own a small 3.5 yard electric mixer. I like the electric cause it is much quieter. It is also very easy to handle the loads into 5 gallon buckets that I scoop from in the yards. I know the guy who runs 4200 hives also has the same size mixer and doesn't seem to have a need for something bigger. I also have my mixture down for the machine so changing would require a bit of tweeking on the ratios. 

One guy that does mix big batches is Keith J. Maybe he can give you some input on larger mixers.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

EastSideBuzz said:


> What is your formula.? .


Oh Chef would be proud! lol


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

If I rent a mixer, would there be issues with concrete residue?


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

for the recipe I started out with Randy Oliver's on http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/ 

I have since tweaked it and would like to tweak it a little more. I haven't done a test on it but maybe sometime I'll get around to it.

For the ingredients I googled most of what I use. I have put in A LOT of hours trying to find the stuff. I have too buy a lot of things in bulk to get the cheaper rate as some of you know. Sugar is one of the hardest to find for a good price. Sometimes I wish beeks could share where they get things. Without sharing there recipe. I think there are some main ingredients in most Recipes. If any of you want to know pm me and I will try and help you.

Another thing I'm looking for is what kind of containers people use to put there patties in. I use plastic type tubs now. They hold about 90 lbs.

Thnaks for your replies so far.

Andy

PS I will be Salmon fishing off and on for the next two to three weeks. Will reply when I can.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

[QUOTE PS I will be Salmon fishing off and on for the next two to three weeks. Will reply when I can.[/QUOTE]


Lol the life of a bekeeper


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Monday Dad and I limited with 1 Chinook and 1 coho each by 9:00am. Tuesday went in my boat caught little Chinook I let it go. Got to move bees wednesday and Friday nite so had to come home. Will be fishing again on Saturday.

Still want to know what people are using for patty mixers. would like to get bigger mixer

Thanks again 

Andy


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Andy, Andy , Andy.....

I hope that boat is large enough to get a mixer on board, you also should take a welder and grinder too.

P.S. it seemed to help me, I had a really hard time welding in one hand while having a fishing pole in the other,


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

fishing slow caught one coho yesterday and went again with dad and caught another ho today. ( coho = HO) Will be going home Monday got to move bees. keep you all posted. I know you all care. 

Waiting on supplies, for making more polllen patties.

Andy


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

beebze said:


> ( coho = HO)


Down here Andy, ( HO'S = SNAGS )   I guess you have to watch what you fish for.


----------

